# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Powder Blue Tincs

## XDragonFrogX

Just got these 4 little guys yesterday. I just adore them already and hope i do well with them!

----------


## XDragonFrogX



----------


## Lynn

Very pretty !
Your set up looks nice and private for them; lots of hiding places  :Smile:

----------

